# what do you think of this buck?



## 1_goat_2_many (Apr 22, 2009)

ok, so im fairly new to the goat world and im still learning. i need some opinions on this buck. i bought him last fall. i just couldnt stand to see him suffering anymore. he was 6 months old, weighed 30 pounds and was so sad and sullen looking, i knew i couldnt leave him like that. he's a fb boer buck born march 08.

this is a picture of tonka about a month after i got him. he was still very thin but had already put on a lot of weight. (i do have some other pictures of him when i first got him but i couldnt upload them on here) 









tonka and donder (nubi buck) in december. id had tonka for about 2 and 1/2 months then.









this is him the beginning of march 09. see the difference?









anyway, im looking for comments, tell me what you think about him. i plan to use him for breedingstock and market wethers on my % doe. he has been shown and placed GC at our district 4-h show even placing over his older half brother.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I like him. He look great to me, but then I do nubians so :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome to The Goat Spot! 

What a handsome fellow you have there. That was awesome of you to do what you did.

I am a dairy gal so will have to wait for the boer people to come on here but I do think he looks quite nice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i plan to use him for breedingstock and market wethers


 He will definitely be good for.. market wethers ect.... :wink: ..He to me has improved tremendously....30 lbs at 6 months old is scary....that is very under weight....you saved his life......he has a long body ...good testicles...stands wide..nice loin...he has been through alot ....you have done a great job with him......congrats...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

he's looking very good, probably alot betterthan before! good length, depth, he'll be good for kids. :thumb:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He's very heavy set and muscular, very nice looking


----------



## 1_goat_2_many (Apr 22, 2009)

here's a few pictures from the day i got tonka. he was so small, he rode in the truck with us on the way home. hes such a good boy. he has grown and filled out so much. ill try to get some new pics of him this weekend when i have time.










this ones not real good but it does show the condition he was in.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, you can barely tell that is the same goat. :thumbup: to you for saving him. He will do you proud I am sure.

He has really filled out and has a great muscle, I have to say Pam said he has good testicles. I was thinking the opposite. They are a good size but they should have a small split in them. Maybe it does but the picture does not show that. 

I would be very proud to own him. Congratulations. 

OH by the way. WELCOME tot he Goat Spot. :wave:


----------



## GoatGirl (Mar 23, 2009)

:thumb: He sure is a handsome thing. I like the Nubi buck's coloring as well /


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

sweetgoats said:


> He has really filled out and has a great muscle, I have to say Pam said he has good testicles. I was thinking the opposite. They are a good size but they should have a small split in them. Maybe it does but the picture does not show that.


I'm confused as to why you say they should have a split in them. A split is undesirable-a correlation has been shown with fertility issues and bad udder conformation, but some registries allow up to a 2 in split.

The buck is a nice little guy. Good bone, muscling, long body and loin, decent twist on him. Only thing I don't like is how flat his head is but for breeding wethers and commercial stock it doesn't matter -it would only matter if you were breeding registered stock.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> He has really filled out and has a great muscle, I have to say Pam said he has good testicles. I was thinking the opposite. They are a good size but they should have a small split in them. Maybe it does but the picture does not show that.





> I'm confused as to why you say they should have a split in them. A split is undesirable-a correlation has been shown with fertility issues and bad udder conformation, but some registries allow up to a 2 in split.


I have to agree with badnewsboers.......
with the boers.... splits of a certain sizes are bad... the more the split the less desireable....because of problems that arise because of it.....

Sweetgoats... are other breeds different with the scrotum issue...because I am curious why you feel that way about it?



> BUCKS
> Bucks must have two large well-formed, functional, equal sized testes in a single scrotum with no more than a 2" split in the apex of the scrotum.
> Disqualifications: Single Testicle. Testicles too small. Abnormal or diseased testes; excessive split in scrotum.


This is from ABGA website standard in the boers :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## 1_goat_2_many (Apr 22, 2009)

thanks for the warm welcome!

everything i have read says that a scrotal split is undesirable in boers. he doesnt have any split. at the district 4-h show (under a very knowledgeable judge) complimented in him, saying he had an almost ideal scrotum.

his head was really flat when i first got him but it is really getting some shape. its not the super eggy heads that some bucks have but its not as flat as it looks. i have noticed a difference in it since i took the newest pics in march. ill have to try to get some more pics this weekend. i personally like his head as opposed to the extreme heads even though his is not whats winning big in the show ring. but i think he should cross well with my % doe. she has a more boer type head and shes only 88%. when i got her, she looked like a moose's head on a goats body.

thanks for the comments. we all have to start somewhere and learn from there. i think tonka is a nice little buck especially for the $60 i paid for him. heres one of my favorite pictires of him.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am not saying a big one at all, just a small split to show there are two testicles. I was just at a clinic that had some of the top boer breeders in Colorado, Nebraska and Wyoming. They were saying that they should have a small split like I said to show the two testicles, they had a buck that looked like he had just one big sac and they were saying that was NOT GOOD. They said that if it is to long that is not good either to where they are almost separate. Sorry, I wish I could show you. If they have no split then that can pass on to the does and they will not have a good utter for nursing, milking and the same with to long of a split. That is a standard in all goats. the does get a utter shape form them males testicles and the damns utter also.
I have looked all over to see if I can find a picture but I can not.


----------



## 1_goat_2_many (Apr 22, 2009)

i dont know anything about that. i know he has a crease so you can see two definite testicles but no split in the bottom.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i dont know anything about that. i know he has a crease so you can see two definite testicles but no split in the bottom.


I believe Lori ... is referring to..... crease as you said .....1_goat_2_many.....
A split... is an actual separation ...as if... it was cut apart...and you are right... that isn't good in the boers.....

Pictures sometimes hide the crease.... if it is a narrow strip of it ....defining 2 separate testes .....what I see ...in the pics his are good...... I did notice when he was...under condition....his testes where long.....but when he got into condition ...his testes are normal....

Such a drastic change.... all the way around....he looks really good....you have done an amazing job with him.... he will do good with your percentage doe....you did very good for a $60 goat...now he is worth more.... :wink:

What a cute pic of him looking up at you....he sure loves you doesn't he...... :hug: :greengrin:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You have done an incredible job transforming that pathetic scrawny little buggar to a real man! He looks awesome now!!


----------

